# Safety concerns!!! Adapters supplied with Electrical items!



## GHNelson

Dear Members

A number of members have raised concerns regarding the safety integrity of some adapters supplied with various electrical items!

These usually come with the not so expensive goods from the Far East!
Most of us have had them included with a purchased item for use in the UK/Europe/USA.

I never use these adapters.
I always find a safer solution to accommodate the supplied plug!
Below is a video of why I and Andrew Butler are very concerned that these adapters have safety issues.


Take Care!
Be Safe!
hoggie


----------

